

The Era of Facebook is an Anomaly - pingpalfred
http://pingpal.io/2014/03/era-facebook-anomaly/

======
pingpalfred
The era of Facebook is an anomaly. The idea of everybody going to one site is
just weird. Give me one other part of history where everybody shows up to the
same social space. Fragmentation is a more natural state of being.

